# pet bird for a 6 year old



## iJay (Mar 22, 2009)

please help.
a pet bird that she can hold.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

iJay said:


> please help.
> a pet bird that she can hold.


cockatiel as long as u buy a hand reared one, and will need lots of supervison as they are very delicate animals, hope this helps


----------



## iJay (Mar 22, 2009)

claire said:


> cockatiel as long as u buy a hand reared one, and will need lots of supervison as they are very delicate animals, hope this helps


how big should the cage be?
i am planning to get a big cage to keep in the garage during summer and a smaller cage for my daughter's bedroom during the cold months. is this ok?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

iJay said:


> how big should the cage be?
> i am planning to get a big cage to keep in the garage during summer and a smaller cage for my daughter's bedroom during the cold months. is this ok?


i would personally say no if you are just buying one bird, they love company, our is in the livingroom and hates to miss anything, if you get a two they will have company so not too much of a problem. i dont think they will be as tame if they are out of the family enviroment alot, they are very social animals and love to see what going off,,,,,,, very very nosey


----------



## iJay (Mar 22, 2009)

claire said:


> i would personally say no if you are just buying one bird, they love company, our is in the livingroom and hates to miss anything, if you get a two they will have company so not too much of a problem. i dont think they will be as tame if they are out of the family enviroment alot, they are very social animals and love to see what going off,,,,,,, very very nosey


if we are getting two, do they need to be the same age?
are they territorial?
thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

iJay said:


> if we are getting two, do they need to be the same age?
> are they territorial?
> thanks.


as far as i know the love company but ive never kept two together your best asking someone who has


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Please don't get a bird/birds if you plan to keep them in your garage. Pet birds should be in a place where you spend most of your time during the day/evening, normally in the living room so they can become part of your family.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes birds need to be in a home enviroment with lots of human interaction.Especially a hand reared bird they will not cope away from people.
Also a handreared bird will only stay friendly and easy to handle if it has a lot of time spent with it otherwise it will return to being basically wild.
Even with company of another bird if you cannot house them indoors then please reconsider getting one.
Personally i think you would be better off with a small handreared budgie as they are smaller than cockatiels but still the same things apply as to housing them.


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely try and put them in the living room or somewhere busy, I have my lot in the living room even with all the noise and mess they make that way they don't get lonely and gets of socialisation so they stay very tame.


----------

